# Recommendations for a Security System?



## velvetfoot (Feb 22, 2012)

A neighbor house just got burgularized, and now the wife is paranoid.
She'd be happy with a non-interconnected system that made a lot of noise.
(No dogs for us).
There are many different systems out there, apparently.
Would anyone have any suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## stee6043 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a "First Alert" brand security system.  They system itself was installed by ADT (local security company) but you do not need to be monitored for the system to function.  I find it to be reliable and easy to use.  I believe you can buy these systems online for DIY install.  In my opinion the security system should really be relied on as a "notification" system only and not "security".  

You need to define what happens after the alarm goes off at 2AM to really be "ready".  Most real bad guys aren't going to care if the siren sounds after they break the window or jimmy the door.  The siren gives you (the homeowner) the opporunity to do whatever you feel is appropriate to protect your loved ones.


----------



## Metal (Feb 22, 2012)

Go online and buy some of the window stickers and a sign, that is the part that keeps the "bad guys" away.  You just have to look like a tougher target then the neighbors.  I got my set of ADT stickers and sign for less then one month's monitoring fees.


----------



## Weird tolkienish figure (Feb 22, 2012)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> A neighbor house just got burgularized, and now the wife is paranoid.
> She'd be happy with a non-interconnected system that made a lot of noise.
> (No dogs for us).
> There are many different systems out there, apparently.
> Would anyone have any suggestions or recommendations?



Motion-sensing outdoor lights.

That will work at night at least.


----------



## seeyal8r (Feb 22, 2012)

Hang a scrap motor in a tree and throw some empty shot gun shells in the driveway.


----------



## woodgeek (Feb 22, 2012)

nothing says don't burgle me like a beater car in the driveway and a dead refrigerator on the front porch.

And then there is fake TV: http://www.faketv.com/


----------



## btuser (Feb 23, 2012)

How long are you going to stay in your house?  That's the real question.  Just about all the security systems cost the same, but the longer you stay the better it is to pay up front.  If you're not going to monitor then just get some stickers and call it a day.  If you're going to monitor you have to realize that cutting the cable/phone line is going to stop it anyway (unless you pay for cell).  

Here's the dirty secret:  It takes .4-90 seconds for remote response from central station, but an average of 20 minutes for the cops to get there.  It takes a cop 20 minutes to drive from one side of my town to the other.  Sorry, a theif is not going to wait that long.  

As far as equipment, THEY ARE ALL THE SAME!  The thing that matters is who installs the equipment.  Wireless can work, but a lot of false alarms are from wireless equipment improperly installed.   Just remember that if you go with ADT and some of the others you DO NOT OWN THE EQUIPMENT and can't change monitoring/service companies after the initial period is expired.  They have special chips that only work with proprietary equipment.  Make sure you are specific that you want any and all programming lockout codes to be provided at the time of installation.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm going to install my own.  Probably hardwired on the first floor if I can figure out how to run those little wires to a motion detector high up the wall.  It'll not be monitored, at first-maybe give me a call, if that's possible.  My wife says she'll be happy if it makes a lot of noise.  I'll be happy if I don't pay much.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 23, 2012)

FakeTV - cool!


----------



## ironpony (Feb 23, 2012)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> FakeTV - cool!




fake tv and a 130lb rott = piece of mind


----------



## firebroad (Feb 23, 2012)

btuser said:
			
		

> How long are you going to stay in your house?  That's the real question.  Just about all the security systems cost the same, but the longer you stay the better it is to pay up front.  If you're not going to monitor then just get some stickers and call it a day.  If you're going to monitor you have to realize that cutting the cable/phone line is going to stop it anyway (unless you pay for cell).
> 
> Here's the dirty secret:  It takes .4-90 seconds for remote response from central station, but an average of 20 minutes for the cops to get there.  It takes a cop 20 minutes to drive from one side of my town to the other.  Sorry, a theif is not going to wait that long.
> 
> As far as equipment, THEY ARE ALL THE SAME!  The thing that matters is who installs the equipment.  Wireless can work, but a lot of false alarms are from wireless equipment improperly installed.   Just remember that if you go with ADT and some of the others you DO NOT OWN THE EQUIPMENT and can't change monitoring/service companies after the initial period is expired.  They have special chips that only work with proprietary equipment.  Make sure you are specific that you want any and all programming lockout codes to be provided at the time of installation.



I agree.  Makes you wonder who is robbing who.  METAL is right--get a few stickers, maybe a fake camera.  The TV thing is strange--whats wrong with just using a real TV?
I have an acquaintance who uses a radio near a window on his empty cabin.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Feb 23, 2012)

I've always been a fan of the signs that read:

Tresspassers will be shot, Survivors will be shot again!

or

If you can read this, you are in range!


Those 2 paired together will keep most people away.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 23, 2012)

Maybe it's just me . . . but the light from the fake TV doesn't look real . . . looks more like the lights from a Christmas tree blinking off and on randomly.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 23, 2012)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just me . . . but the light from the fake TV doesn't look real . . . looks more like the lights from a Christmas tree blinking off and on randomly.





thats cause you sre straight

go take a couple hits of the crack pipe and look at it again
looks pretty real............


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, we have a gate on our long driveway, so that should help.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 23, 2012)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Well, we have a gate on our long driveway, so that should help.







add this to your gate,


----------



## firebroad (Feb 23, 2012)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Well, we have a gate on our long driveway, so that should help.



Bingo, that might mollify the wife!  Get one of those sensor alarms that tells you if someone is coming up the drive.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0000645RH/ref=dp_image_z_0?ie=UTF8&n=286168&s=garden


----------



## brian89gp (Feb 23, 2012)

I put in my own, used a Networx Caddx (now GE) NX-8e.  Everything hardwired.  Its a commercial model but has been around for so long that they are extremely common.  Got the panel for less then $100 and the two keypads for $50 each, then it is just however many sensors you want to install.  I found the programming pretty easy, but I could see that some people might find it confusing.

I have a ethernet module in mine so it will email me and also email an email-to-text message service to text my cellphone whenever it goes off.  I have a motion sensor and glass break sensor in each room, contacts on every door, and plan on adding a keyfob reader to it.  All sensors are on their own zone, I priced the same thing out from a "professional" alarm installation service and they would only use wireless devices and charge me $100 each for every sensor past 4.  It would have cost me several thousand dollars to have the same thing that I got for less then $400.


----------



## Weird tolkienish figure (Feb 23, 2012)

Bocefus78 said:
			
		

> I've always been a fan of the signs that read:
> 
> Tresspassers will be shot, Survivors will be shot again!
> 
> ...



How about Clint?


----------



## blades (Feb 23, 2012)

While a monitored system is fine, police response times are such that it is a mute point. In other words by the time they arrive ( and believe me you are last on the list including donut time) the perps are long gone. Here the police will not even respond until the alarm service sends someone out to verify that there is a problem at that point the service calls the police. Last time around it was 1.5 hrs before a black and white arrived.  The avg. smash and grab is over in less than 15 min. 

Lights a lot of noise ( more than one siren or clanging bell, as it has been known to be disconnected if external) independant backup power ( just in case they are bright enough to cut the power.) and CAMERAS lots of CAMERAS. inside out side same area covered from muti angles. Game cams work well, others tied in to a dvr system are ok but the dvr has to be secured so as not to betaken ( they are gettn brighter in some cases)

 Point is if the perps want in nothing going to stop them. So you and your equipments job is to get positive ID. Game cams placed to get  auto plate #  if possible. Good Luck  Chris


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello

I use to install commercial Burglar and Fire Alarm systems.

Before I did that I tried a Radio Shack Alarm Panel and had alot of trouble with it. Then I asked them what kind they use to protect their Radio Shack stores. It certainly was not a Radio Shack model!! LOL

So I recommend either a commercial model such as:

Ademco
http://www.alarmsystemstore.com/Ademco-Honeywell-Alarm-Systems-s/78.htm

Or

DSC
http://www.alarmsystemstore.com/DSC-Power-1616-Alarm-Systems-s/92.htm

They are extremely reliable and both have been making these for many years.

You may get more for your money with the DSC but both are excellent systems.

Also I recommend hooking up the photo electronic Fire sensors for excellent warning in case of a fire!!

My house has been protected this way for over 20 years!!

Also the new IP cams work great for keeping an eye on your place over the Internet!


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys.

Can I ask a quick followup?

Is there a trick for running the little wires to a motion sensor high up in a corner of two outside walls?
I can't imagine fishing it through there, what with the insulation and vapor barrier in there.
Could a little trench for the wire be routed out by a Dremel and then spackled over?


----------



## brian89gp (Feb 23, 2012)

blades said:
			
		

> While a monitored system is fine, police response times are such that it is a mute point. In other words by the time they arrive ( and believe me you are last on the list including donut time) the perps are long gone. Here the police will not even respond until the alarm service sends someone out to verify that there is a problem at that point the service calls the police. Last time around it was 1.5 hrs before a black and white arrived.  The avg. smash and grab is over in less than 15 min.
> 
> Lights a lot of noise ( more than one siren or clanging bell, as it has been known to be disconnected if external) independant backup power ( just in case they are bright enough to cut the power.) and CAMERAS lots of CAMERAS. inside out side same area covered from muti angles. Game cams work well, others tied in to a dvr system are ok but the dvr has to be secured so as not to betaken ( they are gettn brighter in some cases)
> 
> Point is if the perps want in nothing going to stop them. So you and your equipments job is to get positive ID. Game cams placed to get  auto plate #  if possible. Good Luck  Chris



Indeed.  I live in the city and even if I had my system monitored I wouldn't expect the police to respond in time to do any good.  I put my system in for 4 reasons.

1.  To alert me or wake me up if I am in the house so I can quickly leave in the other direction
2.  Make enough noise that the thief might decide that it isn't worth it.
3.  Get all the neighbors outside to see what all the racket is about.  More eyes = quicker exit of whoever set it off.
4.  To alert me that something happened if I'm not there.  I can then either call a friend to go check it out and/or plan to go home sooner.

Most theives will be in and out in under a couple minutes.  Police response does very little, which is probably why they don't give a high priority to alarm calls anyway.


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello

I also recommend this Internet Communicator for the DSC Panel

Here is the tinyurl that works
http://tinyurl.com/86hotog

This URl must be copied and pasted into the browser
http://www.alarmsystemstore.com/DSC-TL250-Internet-Communicator-p/dsc tl250.htm

This will send emails to your cell phone if the alarm goes off!!


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 23, 2012)

Don,
What does that need to work?  Would availability of WIFI do it?


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 23, 2012)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Don,
> What does that need to work?  Would availability of WIFI do it?



You need one of those computer internet cables with an RJ-45 connector on each end.
It works on either 10 or 100baseT. 100 is much faster than WiFi and wire is more reliable than wireless

See instructions for T-Link 250
http://www.walkerhomesecurity.com/home_alarm_manuals/dsc/29034631r004__web_tl250.pdf

Also see 1616 Alarm Panel instructions. You can learn alot by reading this manual!!

http://cms.dsc.com/download.php?t=1&id=9788


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 23, 2012)

Will do.  Thanks much.


----------



## WES999 (Feb 23, 2012)

Just dress up like Leatherface when you are cutting up your wood.
Don't think anyone will try robing you. ;-)


----------



## jrendfrey (Feb 24, 2012)

german shepard and a .45acp just in case. i love vermont one of the lowest crime rates in the nation and easiest gun laws i think thats why no one every gets robbed everyone has guns.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 24, 2012)

My neighbor has guns.  Everybody around me has guns (and so will I at some point).  Luckily his weren't taken.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 25, 2012)

I am a fan of the noise makers and motion lights. I don't expect the police to catch anyone. I don't want to have to confront anyone. I do want them to leave and I do want to know that I am being robbed so as to be prepared to defend my (and my family's) life. 

Driveway alarms are cheap and effective, motion lights are helpful for more than just security, and motion activated siren in the detached shop since that is what I expect to be attracting thieves. No monitoring.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 25, 2012)

I have seen monitoring as low as $9/month.  
Even if I don't go with central monitoring, I'll still try for noise, lights, and self monitoring, while retaining the central option for later.


----------



## Dougsey (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm looking at doing a self install using a system like Don pointed out.

I could do my whole house pretty easily with 4 or 5 motion sensors which would be a heck of a lot easier than contacts on every door and window.

Will the heat from a pellet stove trip the motion sensors?


----------



## heat seeker (Feb 25, 2012)

You might want to put pressure sensors under hallway carpets, etc., too. I put them on a separate zone so we can walk around with the perimeter alarm set, and turn that zone on when we leave the house. 

The change in heat in the room may set off certain motion sensors. It depends on the rate of change of temperature. I would think if the sensor was aimed away from the stove area you'd be all right - you might have to experiment.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm still waffling over hardwired or wireless.
I spent all that time insulating the rim joists and basement walls with foam boards, it might be hard to drill down to there.


----------



## basod (Feb 25, 2012)

Running the wired system to the basement, shouldn't be that hard.
If you're running the mag sensors to just the doors, pull one side of the casing off and fish your wire into the jamb space.
To get to the lower level, cut a piece of metal fish tape long enogh to go through the floor, put an angle on the end - basically flexible drill bit.
Check approxmiate area under the door in the basement for any wires/pipes.
Drill through floor, unchuck the drill with the fish tape piece left in, go down stair locate and attach wire, go back upstairs and pull wire up fit it in the jamb area make your connections and your set.


----------



## richg (Feb 25, 2012)

I had Slomins, they were a nightmare. Can't say anything about other companies.


----------



## Dougsey (Feb 25, 2012)

BASOD- Wiring the door contacts sounds pretty easy but how would would you wire window contacts?

And I mean the hidden kind, not those ugly surface mount ones.


----------



## basod (Feb 25, 2012)

If you were going to install then in windows as well, the best time to do it would be when the windows get replaced - probably not planing on this though?

If you have double hung windows you have to have 2 sensors/sash, but in all likely hood if someone breaks in through one its the lower sash.

You can series the sensors from each window if you have a bay/wall of them.  I'd do this by removing the trim as well and running the wire behind it.
Getting to the floor is a little tougher there's probably jacking studs at the window corners with king studs on either side.
You could remove the sill, which will require removing both sides of the inner casing, then drilling through the 2x4 sill with a regular bit and trying a larger flex bit kit(they sell them at lowes or online)
You could try the cut fish tape rig but I doubt it's strong enough to drill that far through the floor.

The cutting a channel with a rotozip/dremel in the sheetrock may work they make a ton of dust, and the repair probably won't look all that good and more than likely will crack when you've dryed the house out with the woodstove in the winter. Whatever you do don't cut so deep that you go through the back paper it'll deffinately crack then.
If you go this route though, just pull the base board and drill next the wall to run the wire through, you won't see it back there.

Another option if you don't already have it istalled would be a chair rail moulding around the lower rooms.  You could series the wires to each window and run it behind the moulding and then drop it through the floor at any door casing.


----------



## shoot-straight (Feb 27, 2012)

we got one put in this winter from a local sec company. 

brass tacks- i think most punks (thats what we have around here) will simply bypass the house with a sec system, and move on. i really wanted to know when im away that my house wasnt burning down or someome wasnt breaking in. my wife likes it so she can set it at night when im away. really not that expensive when you factor in the insurance savings.


----------



## timfromohio (Feb 27, 2012)

Go for a simple wireless system.  Get door contacts, multiple motion sensors, a loud horn, and put stickers on windows and signs in driveway.  I believe this, along with watchful neighbors, will deter that vast majority of criminals.  That said, you should have a means of defense inside your home for the unlikley event that the aforementioned is not sufficient or somebody gets stupid when you are at home and the system is not armed.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 27, 2012)

Weird tolkienish figure said:
			
		

> Bocefus78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just watched that movie. Good Movie


----------



## timfromohio (Feb 27, 2012)

I like the sign that says, "if you can read this, you are in range"


----------



## timfromohio (Feb 27, 2012)

Also (it might have been mentioned already - I haven't read the entire thread) "they" always say a good dog is about the best security system you can have.


----------



## heat seeker (Feb 27, 2012)

I like the sign that says "There is nothing in here worth dying for!"


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 27, 2012)

Despite a desire to go hardwired, I'm currently leaning towards wireless because of the hassle involved with hardwired.


----------



## Dougsey (Feb 28, 2012)

velvetfoot, I'm with you on the desire to go hardwire. The cost of a bunch of wireless sensors is going to add up. 

I'm think about going with an Ademco Vista 20p package that includes a 6150RF keypad that also serves as a wireless receiver. That way, I can use the less expensive
wired sensors wherever possible and wireless where running wires is difficult.

I have some vinyl windows that I can't figure out an easy way to wire so I'll probably do wireless on them.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 28, 2012)

I've going over and over on this.

I'm looking at a DSC 1832 wireless ready kit, that sounds similar to the one you mention.  Right now I'm looking at 8 windows that would need wireless, and 5 doors that may or may not.  I'm currently just thinking of just going wireless with them as well, even though it might be 150 more, just for the lack of hassle.  Still will have to route wire from the panel to the keypad and from the panel to any sirens, which I want one exterior; the sirens won't be a picnic.  I'm also thinking of getting a couple of wired smokes (reading up on that now).  Not sure if I'll self monitor, (Visionics + relay), but I'm not sure how a voice auto dialer works with a panel that's also attempting to dial a monitoring service.  I'm also thinking about this:  http://www.homesecuritystore.com/p-...s-internet-alert-module-for-dsc-security.aspx . Plus, probably 2 pet immune hardwired motion detectors. Then, don't forget the cabinet lock.  Oh, and how about a glass break alarm for the picture and casement windows?  So, there's still a lot of wiring, and dollars, lol.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 29, 2012)

I ordered this stuff today.
Amazing how it adds up.
Now all I have to do is install it.  


SKU: Product Quantity Price Ext. Price 


KIT32-219 KIT32-219 - DSC Power 1832 Wireless Ready Security Kit 1 $188.95 $188.95 


FSA-210BT FSA-210BT - DSC 2-Wire Photoelectric Smoke Detector w/ Heat 2 $35.00 $70.00 


BS-2021 BS-2021 - Mini Stick-On contact with flange By WINN Security 10 $3.50 $35.00 


EV-DW4975 EV-DW4975 - Vanishing Wireless Door Window Sensor 6 $28.25 $169.50 


LC-104-PIMW LC-104-PIMW - DSC Dual Technology Motion Detector 1 $42.95 $42.95 


SSX-52S-B SSX-52S-B - Amseco Armored Siren Strobe Combination-Blue Strobe 1 $58.00 $58.00 


ELK-912 ELK-912 - Relay Module SPDT 12 VDC 1 $8.50 $8.50 


CAMLOCK CAMLOCK - DSC Camlock 1 $6.00 $6.00 


EVL-2DS EVL-2DS - EnvisaLink 2DS Internet Alert Module for DSC Security 1 $99.00 $99.00 


WS4939 WS4939 - DSC Wireless Key Fob 2 $33.95 $67.90 


WIN-W4-250 WIN-W4-250 - 250ft 22/4 Solid Station Wire 1 $19.00 $19.00 


WIN-W2-250 WIN-W2-250 - 250ft 22/2 Solid Station Wire 1 $16.00 $16.00 


AC100 AC100 - DSC Glass Break Detector 1 $31.95 $31.95 




Order Notes:
None
 SubTotal:  $812.75 
Shipping: UPS Ground $0.00 
Tax:  $0.00 
Total:  $812.75


----------



## Fish On (Mar 6, 2012)

you can spend all the money in the world for home security, but our greatest threat right now is Internet fraud and identity thief.

Also what is something a thief wants in your home, must likely drugs and small electronics.

I have wireless cameras and if some one did come in I'm better at getting a picture of the thief.

invest in a safe and take a look at investing in home protection as Guns or pepper spray, you really don't want to shoot someone because the laws seem to favor criminals. 

lets hope we never have to use any of them


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 6, 2012)

I have to read more about wireless cameras.  
Is the current thing to have them save images or video (?) to a remote server or a local dvr?
I have a game camera currently aimed at the house, but that unit is far from perfect.
I wonder if there is some that integrates all these things:  alarms, cameras, motion sensor (home automation, ie, lights).


----------



## Fish On (Mar 6, 2012)

you can look into D link network cameras. they have motion detection that can be sent to your iphone and send u a text or email.

you can also look at it anytime u want to on a secure server. 

there a little pricey but there wireless and work real well.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks.  Is the quality good enough to I.D. someone?
It'll have to wait some, though.  The burgular alarm stuff just came in the mail and I have to work on the new hearth first.


----------



## jebatty (Mar 7, 2012)

Security systems buy (vaporous) peace of mind but do little beyond that. Our house has been broken into twice. Thieves are in and out so fast and know exactly where to look that the most the security system does is secure the profits of the security monitoring company. But you feel better because at least you may get a call that your house was broken into and you can get home to check the loss and repair the damage. Even if thieves are caught, in our area that is of little consequence. Property crimes are just a notch above an expired parking meter in police priority. Assaults, drugs, domestic violence, etc. get attention from police and prosecutors. 

The best strategy is to get over it. If you have property you want, you can be sure someone else wants it too. Let 'em have it. It's only stuff, and probably stuff that is not needed for food, shelter and necessary clothing anyway. Everything else is frosting. If you're uptight over stuff, you probably have too much. And if you can't let it go, then your stuff has become your god.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 7, 2012)

My wife is the one who wants it.  I get sucked into it with the technology I have to figure out.

I like the idea of cameras to catch the f*ers.


----------



## btuser (Mar 7, 2012)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> My wife is the one who wants it.  I get sucked into it with the technology I have to figure out.
> 
> I like the idea of cameras to catch the f*ers.



Almost all the network cameras have an impressive array of features.  You can stream to a local or network HD or in the case of a failure most have an SD slot so you can store pics on board.  They will have multiple streams in them, with the primary stream outgooing to the server and a secondary going to the card.  This comes in mighty handy when the theif walks over to the camera to cut the line.  Always get a nice face shot when that happens, and even if they're smart/lucky enough to take the recorder you've got your backup at the camera.  LOVE IT!

Vivotek is a camera we use, and it has free software so you can do lots of stuff.  The quality of the picture can be 1mp on up.  I would suggest at least 2mp, and more is always better because the better the resolution the more likely you are to be able to use digital zoom features.  Just remember you're looking for pictures, not movies.  The cameras are all web based so you can go in and set up schedules and motion detection.  You can cross-trip these with your alarm panel too, but cameras can also send email alerts to a smart phone so its usually not needed unless you want to use cell backup with the alarm panel.


----------



## brian89gp (Mar 7, 2012)

jebatty said:
			
		

> Security systems buy (vaporous) peace of mind but do little beyond that. Our house has been broken into twice. Thieves are in and out so fast and know exactly where to look that the most the security system does is secure the profits of the security monitoring company. But you feel better because at least you may get a call that your house was broken into and you can get home to check the loss and repair the damage. Even if thieves are caught, in our area that is of little consequence. Property crimes are just a notch above an expired parking meter in police priority. Assaults, drugs, domestic violence, etc. get attention from police and prosecutors.
> 
> The best strategy is to get over it. If you have property you want, you can be sure someone else wants it too. Let 'em have it. It's only stuff, and probably stuff that is not needed for food, shelter and necessary clothing anyway. Everything else is frosting. If you're uptight over stuff, you probably have too much. And if you can't let it go, then your stuff has become your god.



Agree'd.  It is an alerting tool, not a prevention tool.  Desperate theives won't care there is an alarm going off, and smart/professional thieves know that they have more then enough time with the alarm going off.

Window opening sensors don't do squat unless you are dumb enough to leave your windows unlocked.  Most are just going to either kick in your door or break out a window.  If you do go down the super-security system, go after glass break sensors, door sensors, and motion detectors.  Also be sure to have your alarm set at all times, "i'll be back in 5 minutes" will get you every time.

Take a note from the people that live with daily breakin threats (the ghetto).  Iron screen doors with double cylinder locks.  Iron window guards on all first story windows.  Then a home security sticker in the front door (but usually no security system inside).   Security system does squat other then alert you to the break in, and camera's will rarely do much good.  Think about how often a bank is robbed at gunpoint (with a good camera system) and the person is never caught.  That is armed robbery where the police will actually spend some effort into it.  A home burgulary with be nothing more then a file on a shelf, your video's used only if they catch someone in the act later on to see if they happened to catch your guy or not.  They aren't going to actively look for the person in your video (unless you live in a really nice area where there is tons of money and police but nothing ever happens and the police have all sorts of spare time...in which case you probably don't have a problem anyways)

-Always lock your doors, even if you are home.
-If you have a connected garage, never leave the garage door open and always lock the door between the house and garage
-Always lock your windows
-Use a good quality deadbolt, use the long 4" screws for the deadbolt plate and the hinges, and put in hinge pins
-If your screen door locks, lock that too
-Don't show off any valuables, eg if you have a nice TV make sure its not viewable from the street
-If you have side windows next to your door or windows in your door, they will get broken out if the first kick does not open the door.
-Make it hard to determine if you are home or not.  Don't leave mail pile up.  If you have exterior lights put them on a timer so they are always on.
-A knock on the door at midnight really is not someone who got the wrong address.  They were seeing if anybody was home.
-Any out of sight from the street window or door is prime for breakin.  If you are rural, all windows and doors are prime for breakin.
-Don't set the big box your TV came in out on the street.  Cut it up, put it in a bag.

Lock picks, security disarming systems, phone line cutting, silent entry by wedging the door open, running away as soon as the alarm goes off, etc are all movie idea's.  They are going to get in through a window or door.  If you lock them or not determines if they will kick it in or open them normally.


----------



## Dougsey (Mar 7, 2012)

An alarm may or may not scare off someone who breaks in... I figure it can't hurt.

The alert factor when home and sleeping is a big one for me. Search Mont Vernon murder if you're not familiar with the event. An alarm could have made the difference between life and death.


----------



## brian89gp (Mar 7, 2012)

Dougsey said:
			
		

> An alarm may or may not scare off someone who breaks in... I figure it can't hurt.
> 
> The alert factor when home and sleeping is a big one for me. Search Mont Vernon murder if you're not familiar with the event. An alarm could have made the difference between life and death.



Indeed.  It is important to keep in mind the objectives when putting one in.  Front door and a couple windows doesn't cut it.  Motion detectors don't do anything unless they are set to be on.  From the sounds of what I could find about that trial, they got into the basment without being heard, which probably means either unlocked window/door or very poorly secured one.  Has there been any indication on how exactly they got into the basment?

Taking care of the low hanging fruit to make it harder to break in is important too.  For the Mont Vernon murder, the same way that the alarm could have alerted them (if you have motion detectors in the basement, most people do not) by making the basement hard to get into could have helped out as well.  Something as simple as having a lock on the basement door to main living area could have helped in that case too.


----------



## Dougsey (Mar 7, 2012)

If i remember correctly, entry was made through a basement window, either broken or pryed.

Here's the sad part about that case;

"Cates said he and his wife used the houseâ€™s alarm system for â€œjust a brief timeâ€ after they moved in because of a malfunction in the alarmsâ€™s wiring system. They later disconnected it, he said."


----------



## firebroad (Mar 7, 2012)

Mont Vernon Murder
OMG, that is the most horrible thing I have ever read.  No wonder your wife is insistent.


----------



## btuser (Mar 7, 2012)

How 'bout a bounty on home intruders, or at least a tax credit.  Moms could get paid to stay home again.


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 25, 2012)

I thought I'd close the circle and note that I installed the system and it's now being centrally monitored for about 10 bucks a month.
I just did the basement and first floor.
Hard wired contacts for doors and basement window, one motion detector in breezway (entrance), glass break sensor, and wireless window contacts.
Also, two 2-wire smokes.
I originally had motions on the first floor and basement, but since we have a cat, and I wanted to absolutely minimize false alarms, I did away with them.
I installed the Envsilink 2DS for remote self monitoring; that works great and installed very easily.  http://www.eyez-on.com/EZMAIN/envisalink2ds.php
That's it.


----------



## save$ (Apr 25, 2012)

My niece lost her young husband,  after his death, her home was broken into and she was burglarized.  Her three sons were so frightened, they didn't want to stay there.  She had a professional system installed with no successful break in since.   For her and the kids, worth every cent.  
I have outside lights on all around the house.  I also have dogs that will bark.  
From what I understand,  random break ins have a 50% less incident rate in homes where they are easily detected.  The few times someone has come near here, they made a rapid retreat when the dogs started barking.   Many things can be done to make your home a less attractive target.  Like don't have a lot of dence shrubbery near the home that provide a place to hide.  Set stops in your windows so they can't be open more than a couple inches. Put a board in the track of sliding doors.  Don't leave things out that can be used to help with the break in.  I.e. ladders, loose bricks etc.  
 I'm an old Vietnam vet and have a few other ideas, but everyone needs to do what will is best for them to keep the family and home safe.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

In our area anyway the signs are a deterrent many homes around us have been broken into but non with security signs. We pay for simplisafe $20 a month no contract and it works well. The advantage is our insurance went way down and evened out the costs so I figure it is worth it. My wife feels much safer as well when she is home alone due to the panic button on her key chain. 

Pete


----------



## save$ (Apr 28, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> We pay for simplisafe $20 a month no contract and it works well. The advantage is our insurance went way down and evened out the costs so I figure it is worth it.
> 
> Pete


Will need to ck with my insurance.   That trade off is an excellent suggestion.


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 29, 2012)

Our ins. savings are 11 bucks a year!
Don't know what to make of that.


----------



## Crane Stoves (Apr 29, 2012)

sometimes its worth just paying for a 2 year contract with brinks or ADT to come install a system for you, your get a system, you get it installed, you get it monitored for 2 years, then you get to keep the system as a stand alone alarm after the 2 years end (all this for a mere $24.99 per month or w/e).

The #1 thing you can do to protect your home is exterior lighting (member who made comment about motion lights is right on target), next best thing is to make sure shrubs are not engulfing your house, I love the idea of simply getting some alarm signs and stickers LOL.... its all about preventive measures (that does more then any alarm).


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 29, 2012)

ADT, Brinks and Guardian are our other alternatives and they are all in the 45 to 50 range with a three year contract. I am adverse to signing contracts which is the main reason we use simplisafe they provide the same services for way less over all. You buy the equitment up front but that is not much in the long run. Another insurance bonus I forgot to mention is they will not raise your insurance after a burglary if you have a security system. My first wife and I where robbed at our home and our insurance jumped 450 a year after that so we switched companies. Now it is back down and I intend to keep it that way and not get burglarized.

Pete


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 29, 2012)

This is the alarm and response team.
	

		
			
		

		
	




View attachment 66184


We looked into a monitored system at one time. Probably would cost less than feeding this crew, but likely not as effective.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 29, 2012)

I have Vivint.  Runs about $40/month.  Wireless system, have door sensors on all my people doors and the garage door, motion sensors, glass break, fire alarm, cold sensor, wireless remotes too (works just like a car key chain deal).

I got it mainly for the cold sensor, I was worried if I was gone a few days the heat could shut down and freeze everything, but having it "watch" the house is nice too.  Not much threat for theft here as my house is hidden.  All my friends say "Would have never found this place by just driving around".  BUT never know.

If you get a break in and a theft results the insurance will be a bit easier to deal with if you had that security alarm, and it's good for a per month discount on your homeowners as well.


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 29, 2012)

That's something else I could do - the freeze notification.


----------



## Don2222 (May 4, 2012)

velvetfoot said:


> That's something else I could do - the freeze notification.


 
I monitor 3 homes during the winter months and I could not do it without these Freeze Alarms.
The unit will call my cell phone if the Temp drops below 45 Deg F or what ever you set it to. Also if the battery is low or the home loses power for more than 1 hour!
Great unit!

 http://www.freezealert.com/freeze_alarm_products.htm

The best I have seen. NO false alarms. NONE !

You can also buy the same unit from Amazon and other places but you pay more for the same unit!

BTW:
The new model will also call you if your house catches fire! That is a nice extra feature!


----------



## nate379 (May 5, 2012)

Have to have a land line to the house I would imagine?  Not too many people have that anymore.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (May 5, 2012)

If your wife wants a gun, this is what I shoot:

http://www.basspro.com/Remington-87...ge-w/21-Barrel-Shotgun/product/10217886/86081

It's a super lightweight, 20 gauge pump action. I am 100 pounds soaking wet and this was easy enough for me to handle when I was fifteen. Take her out plinking with cans. You can find something similar far cheaper at a pawn shop.

~Rose


----------



## velvetfoot (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the tip!

On the alarm front, the keypad that I have has a built in low temperature sensor that I (finally) managed to activate today.


----------

